# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  IIS 7.5 ne reconnait pas Framework 4.0 ?

## Chauve souris

J'avais pos le problme dans le forum .ASP NET, mais il n'a rien  se reprocher en fait par contre je crois que IIS 7.5 si. Je m'explique.
D'abord la situation

machine 1 : un Windows 7 64 bits avec Visual Studio 2010. Je gnre un site/application ASP. NET utilisant Framework 4.0. Je ne fais rien d'autre que de gnrer le petit site fonctionnel par dfaut. Lequel fonctionne trs bien en interne. Je le publie sur IIS de la machine 2

machine 2 : un Windows Server 2008 R2 avec IIS 7.5 et toutes ses fonctionalits (sauf le serveur FTP) avec toutes les MAJ possibles

Dj une erreur car le DefaultAppTool est rgl pour Framework 2.0 et "targetFramework = "4.0" dans config.web n'est pas reconnu.

Je confectionne un Pool d'application qui utilise Framework 4.0 et je le rattache  mon appli/site Web

Je me ramasse une erreur serveur 500.21 "_La liste de modules du gestionnaire PageHandlerFactory-Integrated contient un module incorrect ManagedPipeHandler_"

Je ne cache pas qu'avec ce genre de message d'erreur je suis bien penaud  ::aie:: 

Mais en y regardant de plus prs dans les rubriques de configuration de IIS (Filtres ISAPI, Mappages de gestionnaires, etc.) je m'aperois que tout est prvu pour le Framework 2.0 mais rien pour les autres (dont le 4.0)

D'ailleurs si je fais, de la mme faon, avec Visual Studio, un petit site (moins sophistiqu) avec Framework 2.0, il fonctionne parfaitement avec IIS (et DefaultAppTool).

La question est : pourquoi diable, Cet IIS 7.5 n'est-il pas configur  l'origine avec les Framework 3.0, 3.5 et 4.0 ? Et comment y remdier (rien vu  ce sujet via Google) ?

J'hsite  aller trifouiller manuellement dans les rubriques de configuration de peur de faire des btises mme s'il ne s'agit que de rendre utilisable le fichier aspnet_filter.dll situ dans les diffrentes versions. Par exemple faut-il configurer avec juste la version 4.0 cense chapeauter les autres ou en mettre autant que de versions de Framework. Mais n'y a-t-il pas un utilitaire qui met IIS  jour ? Ce manque me parait bien bizarre.

PS : Il y a bien, sur le volet de droite, une rubrique "_Changer la version de .NET Framework_". Pensez bien que j'ai saut dessus, mais a ne sert absolument  rien (mme message d'erreur).

Vos avis clairs me seraient prcieux  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Pacome

Ton problme est trange, car dans IIS il suffit d'avoir une target .Net 2.0 pour que tout fonctionne avec des sites en 3.5 ou 4.

Par exemple, j'utilise IIS 6 (au boulot) et 7 (chez moi) avec des sites Silverlight dvelopp en .Net 3.5 et 4. 
Je n'ai touch  rien concernant l'application pool ; j'ai laiss la config en 2.0.

En revanche, assure-toi que les frameworks 3.5 et 4 soient correctement install sur ton Windows Server 2008 (c'est en gnral l'oubli classique).

Accessoirement, tu peux consulter l'EventViewer pour dterminer avec prcision l'erreur de lancement.

----------


## Chauve souris

Sr que tous les Framework sont installs et sont chacun mis dans leurs sous rpertoires respectifs de ..\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET en 32 et 64 bits. Je sens que je n'ai plus qu' dsinstaller/rinstaller IIS les Framework mais je n'y crois pas trop (une spcialit des Windows tant de garder ce qu'ils veulent quand on demande une dsinstallation). Je sens qu'il me pend au nez une rinstallation complte du serveur o j'y ai dj pass une semaine  ::cry::

----------


## Chauve souris

Pacome avait raison de flairer un problme Framework 4.0. J'ai donc t dans installation/dsinstallation de programmes dans un tat de scepticisme total  ::calim2::  et je vois que Framework 4.0 a une option "rparer" pas seulement "dsinstaller". Bof me dis-je si a ne fait pas de bien... Grosse moulinette en action (il en profite pour rparer le module voisin extended), reboutage et... a marche ! Ouf !  ::mouarf::  C'tait le plus proccupant. Il va juste falloir que je comprenne pourquoi, dans IIS 6 sur un serveur 2003 il ne veut pas voir mes pages aspx  :8O:  (d'aprs Google ce gag est connu mais je n'ai pas vu de rponse satisfaisante)

Un grand merci  ceux qui se sont penchs sur mes misres  ::ccool::

----------

